# Finally figured out the perfect gift for Mom!



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

My mom will be 80 in a few months and has been widowed over 25 years. She lives close by and loves to do things. Last night we went to a florist class and made trees for centerpieces for the holidays. It was $30/person and the trees came out beautiful. I am going to give her a home-made gift certificate. I am going pay for both of us to go to dinner and class 4 times next year. Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas and another of her choosing. I even wrote a poem to go with it. I am sooo excited, I think I may have found that Christmas spirit that I long to feel.

_Christmas shopping for the perfect gift is always hard to do
Especially when the gift is going to be given to you!

You give of yourself, to everyone all of the time,
Sometimes it is even without reason or rhyme!

So I sit here and wonder what gift to buy,
Maybe this? Maybe that? Oh Me! Oh My!

I really struggle a lot to find the perfect gift to show,
The love I have for you, wrapped up pretty with a bow!

Everything you have done for me and the lessons you have taught,
And I really start to think that the perfect gift can’t be bought!

Then I had this awesome idea for my gift to you
It’s going to be something that together we’ll do.

Yes, it’s experiences I have decided to give,
Giving us memories for as long as we live!_


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

That is really nice! If I gave that to my wife she would know it was copy/paste LOL !!! Gifts are so tough these days. Great job !!!!!


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

That is a lovely gift idea. 
Experiences with loved ones are often more memorable than a physical gift from them.
Such a lovely heartfelt poem too.

Now I need to try and find something along similar lines for my mother who has said she doesn't need gifts for Christmas but people in her life.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

One year for Mom, I told her I'd get our whole family and extended families together, and get all picked up that couldn't drive, and make reservations, and pay for dinner.

The most important part wasn't me paying but the concept that I'd get all together find a date that worked sometime on Thanksgiving or in the holiday season.

This so we'd have at least one more large group family gathering and visit with all, as some of our senior family members may not have seen the next Christmas. 

Great grandmothers, great great Aunts and grandparents, and kids and babies.

It was like herding cats!

Mom has since past. This was a few years ago. Most of our older family members have passed. 

That was indeed the last time we had a chance for three and four generations to all be together.

Truthfully it snowballed during execution but it was way worth the effort. 

My brother was disgruntled for some reason but was there. His W never really caught on with the family although she's nice, always pleasant. I just don't know and gave up wondering. 

But the dinner was a success, Mom was happy.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Great gift idea as well as a tribute to her!*


----------

